# M9A1 Compact with Inforce APL photo



## speed_kills (Sep 12, 2016)

In case any one is interested, here's a photo of my Beretta M9A1 Compact INOX with an Inforce APL.

I've installed the APL on a few of my guns as I like its big paddle switches making it easier to activate. The APL is also quite light and doesn't alter my aim unlike other lights I have. And the APL happens to match the Compact's frame size.

I took the M9A1 Compact to the range recently and the M9 design is starting to grow on me again. While not having the best stock trigger, size/weight efficiency, or even mag capacity (only 13 rounds vs say a Glock19 which is smaller yet has 15 rounds), the M9 is surely a beauty.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice looking gun. Added to my wish list.


----------

